# Need some MT II  Advice on Dosage



## nugget221 (Apr 23, 2014)

So I've got my Melanotan II and my bac water,  was going to mix with 1 ml bac water for ease of dosage.

From all the places ive tried to research this answer, I have only found people who take MT II at dosages of .25mg /day increasing them gradually up to 1mg/2mg.



Im probably a type II skin type where I'm naturally very pale with no freckles and it usually takes me about a week - 2 weeks of tanning almost every day to achieve a normal/ slight tan. (this is after having to apply atleast spf 30+ sunscreen multiple times per tanning session (outside) to not burn)

If I'm looking just for a normal to slightly dark tan that lasts, how much should MT2 should I inject per day?  Most people have taken 1-2mg/day but then complain of turning super dark or almost black which I am not interested in at all.


----------



## StanG (Apr 23, 2014)

just start at .25 then do .5 and dont go higher.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 23, 2014)

nugget221 said:


> So I've got my Melanotan II and my bac water,  was going to mix with 1 ml bac water for ease of dosage.
> 
> From all the places ive tried to research this answer, I have only found people who take MT II at dosages of .25mg /day increasing them gradually up to 1mg/2mg.
> 
> ...



stick with 0.5mg or below per dose.  go with 0.5mg 2x a week for a few weeks and tan 1-2 times a week for first few weeks.  
I would not rec 1 or 2mg does, makes you want to puke. 
I get dark from just 0.5mg 2x a week.


----------



## Big Puppy (Apr 23, 2014)

Start out REAL low. Don't wanna get sick.  Take it after a meal and right before bed, just in case


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Apr 23, 2014)

I start 1mg/day until I reach the desired tone then down to .5mg 2x/wk.

If you've never used it before, start .25-.5mg, you'll get flushed and fell hot for awhile and maybe some nausea.
Take it at night unless a spontaneous erection during the day won't create a problem for you.
You may also experience mood changes, romantic or sexual thoughts.


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 24, 2014)

I put 2 ml in the vial ans i pin .05 for me that fine and i'm irish and i start looking rican or even blac from a far i have to ramp it down after a while


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 24, 2014)

^^^ the .5 will be 250mcg and you don't really need more then that imho  well fr me and I'm irish


----------



## nugget221 (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok awesome advice guys i really appreciate the input.  I'm going to dose it .25 mg 2x week and see how it goes for about 2-3 weeks then  bump up from there if needed to .5mg 2x week.  also french irish / italian but got all the french irish skin tones


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 25, 2014)

nugget221 said:


> Ok awesome advice guys i really appreciate the input.  I'm going to dose it .25 mg 2x week and see how it goes for about 2-3 weeks then  bump up from there if needed to .5mg 2x week.  also french irish / italian but got all the french irish skin tones



Don't bump up the dose just take it more frequently. Look for my thread on melanotan 2 on this page. You want to start off very low and let it build up in your system. Then after a few weeks start a maintenance program of twice weekly injects.


----------

